# Pot belly buck



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a buck that was born January this year (2014). So nearly 1 year old. He is full Nigerian but he has always had a pot belly and small. He's very active, has never acted off, and has bred four standard does this fall but I am curious what else I could do to skinny down his pot belly and help him maximize his growth overall. I will upload a very crappy pic or two. One was from summer when he was all shaved, the next was this fall.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He looks wormy to me...and could need selenium from the looks of his legs....what have you given him?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Have you done a fecal for worm load and cocci?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes. I have had a fecal done by the vet a two months ago. He had a lot of strongyles. I gave him Ivomec plus 1cc orally per 33#. Then again ten days later. I did the fecal again myself at that point and he had only 5 eggs. I gave him bo-se at around 3 months old When I bought him but haven't since. I was planning on doing all my bucks this coming week but have to get a new bottle of bo-se, vet opens back up tomorrow. Vet said nothing of cocci at all. His poops are normal.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I will add he gets alfalfa/grass mix hay 2x a day as well as 1/4 cup of poulin sweet goat 18 mixed in equal parts with a sheep and goat pellet with added a.c. He also had a dose of copper (rods) at 6 months old 1cc per 60# dosage.
*Weight as of Oct 17Th was 45# per dairy goat weight tape* Nigerians are somewhat new to me. Is that a good weight for a 9 month old?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

45 lb for a 9-month old doeling would be quite good, for me, but I seem to have smaller lines. For me, that weight of buckling would not be out of line, but there are some on here who have heavier lines of NDs, who would consider that small. Is that waffling, or helpful? What sort of lines does he come from, would be the thing to consider.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He is out of DragonFly farm in Hampden,Ma. Their Nigerians all seem small but all Nigerians seem small to me cause I'm used to standards lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Joann's goats aren't all that small... Some are on the smaller side.. Who's his dam/sire? I show with her so see her goats fairly often..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What about tapeworm? I've heard that they don't always show up in fecals, and cause pot belly. 

Could he just have a naturally wide belly? We have had a buck that had a wide belly/barrel, and so does one of his daughters that we kept. But...these are boer.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I would think tape worm too. I had a problem in a buck like this when I first started with goats.. turned out to be tape. Dosed with a white wormer... (safeguard) and fixed it. He does look wormy to me. Dose with replamin ! That will help with the coat and legs on him.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok I will try the tape worm meds. J.O.Y. his dam is Sorcha and sire Sugarman. He's always had a bit of a pot belly so I wasn't sure and strongyles were all that showed up


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok here is a couple pics from today. Weight tape says 51# so I gave him 5 1/2 cc of safeguard.
His famacha is nice and pink


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't know about his sire, but I don't believe his dam is all that small... 

I have noticed that my NDs seem to have 'bowling ball bellies' that first year more so...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Weight tapes aren't as accurate on minis. Be careful with your dosages.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you looked close for lice? does his coat feel like cotton ?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree that tape worms may be the issue, or lice like happybleats suggested...his fur looks "fluffy" and ragged which could be from bugs.

Does he have access to loose minerals? Just wondering since you didn't mention it...high copper minerals will keep them in good health. Probiotics will help him better digest feed, and keep his rumen healthy while you treat him..


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok. I haven't looked super close for bugs but I have notice them so far. I do provide a good loose mineral with copper nd selenium as well


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I will check for the lice and keep so probios in him. Thanks for the suggestions ☺


----------

